# Smoked tomatoes



## ehlbly (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone here smoked tomatoes.   I was in San Antonio and had some salsa with smoked tomatoes and it was the best ever. I have a brisket in and going to expirement with some now.


----------



## bassman (Mar 10, 2009)

I've never tried that but it will be interesting to see how they turn out.  Don't forget to take some pics to post.


----------



## geek with fire (Mar 10, 2009)

My choice for smoked tomatoes is a follows:

Take some nice large tomatoes and cut in half.  Plate them flat side up and cover with shredded parmesan, and place sliced banana peppers or jalapeños on top.  Smoke at 225-250 until the tomatoes soften and the cheese melts.  They remind me of pizza.

Enjoy


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2009)

I would figure Roma would be the best for smoking.  Lots of flesh, not too many seeds.  Saw a show of Food Network where they made a smoked salad dressing from smoked onions and tomatoes.  This summer I hope to experiment smoking all kinds of things from the garden.  Salsa sounds like a great thing to try Ehlbly.


----------



## bbq engineer (Mar 10, 2009)

In the past I have thrown a bunch of roma tomatoes from the garden in the smoker in a foil pan, and smoked them till the skin had cracked and was ready to peel off.  They were excellent, and had a nice smoky flavor for salsas.  The smoky tomato juice was a nice added bonus.

BBQ Eng.


----------



## fire it up (Mar 10, 2009)

Smoky tomato juice!  I didn't even think of that added bonus.  Just imagine how many different things you could use that in...


----------



## petesque (Mar 10, 2009)

You guys are murder but I can fire back. Smoked bloody mary mix. OOOOOHHHH!!!!!!!!!

Pete


----------



## ehlbly (Mar 10, 2009)

Well here are a few pic of the tomatoes. I used Roma tomatoes. That is what i use for salsa and figured they would hold up. They turned out great. The aroma is perfect. I was smoking at 200 deg. I left them in for about 1 1/2 hours (probably a little less) I never watch the clock. I put red onions and jalapeno peppers on with the tomatoes. After they cooled I made the salsa. Wow great flavor almost if not better than I got at Boudro's on the River Walk. I may be a little prejudice though.









Oh here's the brisket


----------



## grothe (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice...thanks for the idea and pics!!


----------



## smoke freak (Mar 10, 2009)

I take it a step farther...after smokin for an hour or two then toss em into the dehydrator and dry em. Can be used for anything any time of year.


----------



## lazydawg (Mar 11, 2009)

Try this.... its a bit time consuming but the outcome is great.


Hollow out some cherry tomatoes and stuff with cream cheese. 
Then wrap them in Italian sweet sausage meat. Make a sausage meat ball around them. Try to keep the meat ball the size of a Swedish meat ball. smoke at 225* for  90 minutes 
These are wonderful. If you keep them at the Swedish meat ball size you can pop the whole thing in your mouth and the tomato will explode in your mouth leaving you in smokers ecstasy.


----------



## goosekilla (Sep 21, 2009)

I do mine cut in half, flat side up, with a slice of mozzerela (sp?) until the cheese starts to melt, sprinkle with oregano, salt, and pepper and you are ready to go. Also, the smoked bloody mary is without a doubt a crowd favorite here, smoke the maters and the peppers!!!


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 21, 2009)

Just gave me another idea.  Smoked tomato's diced up and put into my hoof and Hopps chili


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 22, 2009)

Theres a boat load of people here that make their own salsa and spagetti sauce (me for one) and alot of other things too.


----------

